# Yet Another "what's This Tool" Thread?



## Eddyde (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi All,

I picked up these "tool holders" along with a ton of other stuff at an estate auction a couple of weeks ago. I presume they are for the lathe but not sure their purpose. They are shop made and very well crafted, so I don't think they were jigs made for a one-off job. Anyone know what they are for?













Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks,

Eddy


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 15, 2016)

The pair of square blocks may be for sharpening HSS lathe tools with a surface grinder. I made one similar in my apprenticeship for a 60º threading tool.


----------



## Bill C. (Feb 15, 2016)

Eddyde said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I picked up these "tool holders" along with a ton of other stuff at an estate auction a couple of weeks ago. I presume they are for the lathe but not sure their purpose. They are shop made and very well crafted, so I don't think they were jigs made for a one-off job. Anyone know what they are for?
> 
> ...



That is the problem with custom made tooling and estate sales. They likely grabbed whatever tooling they had and throw it in a box.  Whoever made the tooling did a great job.


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 16, 2016)

T Bredehoft said:


> The pair of square blocks may be for sharpening HSS lathe tools with a surface grinder. I made one similar in my apprenticeship for a 60º threading tool.


Thanks Tom,
That sounds like it might be the answer. Next time I'm at the shop (about 2 weeks) I'll check the angles on the blocks and see how they would hold a tool in relation to the grinder, see if it works out. BTW one of the blocks is stamped 10 degrees the other 7 ½ degrees. It would be great if they are grinding jigs as I could actually use them. The other items are more baffling...


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 16, 2016)

Bill C. said:


> That is the problem with custom made tooling and estate sales. They likely grabbed whatever tooling they had and throw it in a box.  Whoever made the tooling did a great job.


Thanks Bill,

Yeah there was a lot of "extras" in the lots, However, I got a lot of useful stuff out of it so a few duds is no big deal.


----------

